# chausson welcome - weight?



## 112776 (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the weight of a chausson welcome 4 6 berth motorhome.We are buying from the uk to southern ireland and we need the van to weigh 3 ton or more without water,


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Chausson Welcome*

Welcome to MHF - Take a look at: http://www.rdh.co.uk/Chausson/Welcome_28.html
You should find what you're looking for there :wink:


----------

